
Proposal: a Volition Tax - edwardy20
http://quant.am/politics/2016/08/27/proposal-a-volition-tax.html
======
josho
I love the concept. However the variability in budget sizes due to changing
tax payer whims strikes me as a challenge for administrators to plan for.

Eg. How do you set multi year goals when there is an annual 5% variability due
to this program?

